
Ask HN: New product management tool advice - skaplun
hey guys,
so i run a product agency, and i do a lot of research for my mockups, examining competitors etc.<p>Got tired of doing this through googling and created a tool that shows galleries of similar pages by category (all homepages, 404s, promo pages etc.)<p>Now i find this tool pretty useful because it cuts my research time but too bare-bones to be commercially viable.<p>So, my questions are:<p>1) what do you guys think about this product?<p>2) what features would you find useful if added?<p>thanks!
======
byoung2
How do the galleries get populated?

